# Found a kayak need input



## fisherFL (Oct 23, 2012)

Ok so I found this kayak today at dicks after saying my local dicks store didn't have any it's 320$ and looks to be 9 -ft






I want. Sit in and it has some picture on the bottom saying its really Stable, I'm 6"4 so is this big enough? And is it a nice one? 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Are you still growing? I seriously doubt you are going to be comfortable in that thing. Ask them to let you sit in it, and check the weight capacity. Add 20 pounds or so for gear. And don't forget that we all tend to add a bit of bulk to our frame each year.


----------



## DC9781 (Apr 3, 2009)

I own that boat. For the price it's a good deal but.. I can't imagine a person your height being comfortable in it. I'm 5 9 and it fits ok for me. Weight limit could be an issue too. Keep looking.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Fisherfourlife,
I also suggest checking the weight capacity. That's the Trophy 126, which is 10' 6" long. You'd be better off in the Trophy 144, which is what I have and it's 12' long and has a higher weight capacity.  My previous kayak was an Old Town Vapor 10XT.

I purchased my Future Beach Trophy 144 at Dunham's Sports, for $350...just this past July. I'm very happy with this kayak, as you can stand in it, which is a feature that you don't find in most Sit in Kayaks. The only thing that I don't care for with this kayak, is the lack of back support, due to the low profile seat. I use a turkey hunting seat with a back rest and it works great. I like how easy this kayak was to set up for fishing. 










Bowhunter57


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Next time you are in front of a boat and want to know if you'll be comfortable in it, get in it!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

thats too small for you


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Fisherfourlife said:


> Ok so I found this kayak today at dicks after saying my local dicks store didn't have any it's 320$ and looks to be 9 -ft
> View attachment 67618
> I want. Sit in and it has some picture on the bottom saying its really Stable, I'm 6"4 so is this big enough? And is it a nice one?
> 
> ...


.. i bought that same kayak last year...did not like it..im 5'9" and i was cramped in that kayak..i guess it was different for dc9781..but to me there wasnt enough leg room


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

you need a 12' kayak at minimum.....


----------



## fisherFL (Oct 23, 2012)

I decided not to purchase the kayak after the overwhelming no's from everyone, I was wondering though if you want to keep fish to eat like saugeye and crappie when fishin out of a kayak what do you do to keep them?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Fisherfourlife said:


> I decided not to purchase the kayak after the overwhelming no's from everyone, I was wondering though if you want to keep fish to eat like saugeye and crappie when fishin out of a kayak what do you do to keep them?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


How do you keep them now?
Not being a smartass, but just saying that it will most likely be the same way. If you use a stringer, a basket, a cooler...just do the same in a kayak.


----------



## fisherFL (Oct 23, 2012)

Ok I just thought it might throw the weight distribution off to one side making it easier to roll 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

I just fish for river smallmouth; therefore, I never keep them because they face so many pressures. However, there are times I catch some cats or saugeye by accident that I would like to take home for dinner. Trouble is, you really can't be floating down a creek with a stringer trailing that might get caught on something. They do sell insulated fish bags for yaks, but they are expensive and bulky. I would think they would be a pain to clean out too.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Fisherfourlife said:


> Ok I just thought it might throw the weight distribution off to one side making it easier to roll
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


You shouldn't buy a kayak that's easy to roll. You might want to do a whole bunch of research on different kinds of kayaks. Most of us settle on a "recreational" style of kayak; which by design is very difficult to roll.
To give you a little perspective, I used to kayak with a 60 pount lab in the boat with me. A dog that jumps out when he wants to. And rolling is not a concern.


----------



## hatrat24 (Apr 25, 2010)

Fisherfourlife said:


> I decided not to purchase the kayak after the overwhelming no's from everyone, I was wondering though if you want to keep fish to eat like saugeye and crappie when fishin out of a kayak what do you do to keep them?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


when I go fishing for saugeye, crappie, perch I use a soft flexable cooler. works great you can fold it up and put it behind your seat.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Bubbagon said:


> And rolling is not a concern.


Not in Washington or Colorado, anyway.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

streamstalker said:


> Not in Washington or Colorado, anyway.


Or in most states, in just a few short years.--Tim


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Wow said:


> Or in most states, in just a few short years.--Tim
> 
> View attachment 67763


Yup.


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

I have the same kayak, it has adjustable foot pegs, I'm pretty sure you would have been fine in it , I also ordered a replacement seat with a higher back rest through the company .


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

leftfordead88 said:


> I have the same kayak, it has adjustable foot pegs, I'm pretty sure you would have been fine in it , I also ordered a replacement seat with a higher back rest through the company .
> View attachment 67764
> 
> View attachment 67765


Is that a kayak or a travel trunk? --Tim


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

Im 6'1 and that exact type of Kayak was way to small for me. i went to a local independent place and they got me fitted into a great kayak. they really knew their stuff whereas the people at Dicks did not. i'm not knocking Dicks, because i do almost all of my outdoor shopping there, they just weren't very knowledgeable where Kayaks are concerned. i suggest a 12 foot.


----------

